# Auto PDC in the 2014 F10



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

So in HU_NBT there is Auto PDC. Which I enabled. Now it lists auto PDC in my idrive with a check box. It won't allow me to check it, but when I scroll over it, it says this will turn on the front and rear sensors at low speeds. So I'm assuming that there's another value that you have to set the speed to work. Has anyone come across a solution to make this work> I've searched the threads in the coding forum with no success.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Insaw this feature activated in a F15 and it's really helpfull. The F15 had not a normal PDC modul and I think it will depend on it. So in my opiniom there's no way at the moment to activate it. 

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You'd think if 2014 F15 has it the 2014 LCI F10 would too. If it doesn't, I am not sure what BMW's thinking is.


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Insaw this feature activated in a F15 and it's really helpfull. The F15 had not a normal PDC modul and I think it will depend on it. So in my opiniom there's no way at the moment to activate it.
> 
> CU Oliver


So you're saying that you activated it in a F15 and it works? If it's working the front PDC will activate on its own and will work as your pulling into a garage for example. If there is a module I'll have to compare realoem to see if there's a part number.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You'd think if 2014 F15 has it the 2014 LCI F10 would too. If it doesn't, I am not sure what BMW's thinking is.


I agree. I'm not sure why BMW doesn't have this anyways. My 2006 Lexus had it!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

In F15 it was factory installed. You habe to change the PDC modul (listed in e-sys as PMA PDC) and I'm nearly sure that this will be impossible for a F10. 

CU Oliver


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> In F15 it was factory installed. You habe to change the PDC modul (listed in e-sys as PMA PDC) and I'm nearly sure that this will be impossible for a F10.
> 
> CU Oliver


I have those modules in E-SYS. Which values did you change and what did you change them to?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You misunderstood me. The system was factory installed and factory activated. I'd to do nothing. 

CU Oliver


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

skalberti said:


> I have those modules in E-SYS. Which values did you change and what did you change them to?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Has anyone cracked this yet? Would be an awesome feature.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

No but it's being worked on 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

skalberti said:


> No but it's being worked on
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Anything I can do to help?


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

Milky Way has a euro F15. So I'd like to compare VO between our cars or any other euro F15. It may be as simple as changing the VO and enabling the auto PDC. 

On a side note I developed tire noise between 70-80mph. Michelin is taking the AS3's back and a new set of PSS on the way 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I'd the F15 only for one day. My car got an oil service and my dealer gave me a F15 for the day. Nothing against a F15, but my M5 is better. 

CU Oliver


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

skalberti said:


> Milky Way has a euro F15. So I'd like to compare VO between our cars or any other euro F15. It may be as simple as changing the VO and enabling the auto PDC.
> 
> On a side note I developed tire noise between 70-80mph. Michelin is taking the AS3's back and a new set of PSS on the way
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Good for you. The PSS is a big improvement over the AS3s IMO. I have run both tires on one of my other cars.

As regards tire noise - watch out for tire pressure. Low tire pressure can cause tires to cup causing that noise. BMW dealers always set the tire pressure too low at service. I always have to top up the tires.


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok thanks! Currently I'm running 36 in the front and 38 in rear. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Bigdeal212 (Jan 16, 2014)

I have a euro F15, let me know what you need and I'll check it for you


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

Bigdeal212 said:


> I have a euro F15, let me know what you need and I'll check it for you


Already figured out the F15's have a different PDC module than the F10's. So it's a hardware issue and can't be coded.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## carzaddict (Aug 27, 2013)

and then maybe we can figure this out on the F30. id love to have this feature


----------



## wrigley (Nov 6, 2013)

carzaddict said:


> and then maybe we can figure this out on the F30. id love to have this feature


On a 2014 November build F30, I set:

HU_NBT -> 3001 -> AUTO_PDC to aktiv
HU_NBT -> 3001 -> ACTIVE_PDC to aktiv
HU_NBT -> 3001 -> PDC_3D to aktiv

AND.....

nothing 

If AUTO_PDC worked then it would definitely have triggered. When I turn the system on manually I get lots of red pulling into my garage.

Something about the display may have looked slightly different, but then again I was wearing my reading glasses because I had been coding -- don't usually have them on when driving. Thinking the 3D setting might have had some effect, maybe a wider/higher view.

I have left these activated and will report back if I notice any changes.


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

Tried HU_NBT -> 3001 -> AUTO_PDC to aktiv on my F32... unfortunately no effect on PDC. Oh well.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a f10 m5 07/12 I noticed this too I get the menu option but it does nothing. I have been working on it for a little while. It does seem to be hardware related. I'm running 51.3 

I'm not sure if you guys use connect drive but I was having trouble with the widgets starting up when turning the car off and then back on after a couple mins. In the hu_nbt do a search for startup enable this. What it does is connect the car to connectDrive automatically ever time the car starts so widgets work all the time. I tested and it works perfect now. I figured I share that too!



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

Guys I already checked the part numbers on realoem. They are indeed different. Would've saved you guys a lot of time if you read post #17. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## matg28 (Oct 28, 2013)

I've noticed an entry in ICM on my F10 - c_aPDC_vorhanden - I haven't had a chance to try it yet though....... 

Roughly translated : aPDC Available? - Aktiv or nicht_aktiv


----------



## Bigdeal212 (Jan 16, 2014)

I dont think its worth the trouble, everytime I am in traffic it come on ! it was cool the first couple of times but now its just annoying !


----------



## bimori (Mar 22, 2012)

Bigdeal212 said:


> I dont think its worth the trouble, everytime I am in traffic it come on ! it was cool the first couple of times but now its just annoying !


How did you achieve this?


----------



## grubbab (Jul 3, 2015)

Has anyone figured out how to code the park distance control so the front sensors don't work in reverse? I park in a garage. When I start the car and put it in reverse, the system screams until I get out of the garage, or press the button to turn off. Seems it would be hard to hit the wall in front of me while in reverse.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

It would make no sense. If you are in reverse and you would make a hard turn to the left or right your car can crash with the front into a wall, a fence or something else. Here you should have the front pdc sensors active.

CU Oliver


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> It would make no sense. If you are in reverse and you would make a hard turn to the left or right your car can crash with the front into a wall, a fence or something else. Here you should have the front pdc sensors active.
> 
> CU Oliver


+1
While I understand your concern, I have gotten used to it and actually find out quite helpful.

I park my car in garage, which has our lawn care & other "good" stuff in front & on the right side where the car goes. Entering garage, I turn on PDCS to help pull in and avoid stuff in front & on side, of course. Backing out, while there is the initial sound from the items in front, front PDCs helps in avoiding the stuff on side.


----------



## grubbab (Jul 3, 2015)

*Disable front Parking Distance Control sensor in reverse*



milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> It would make no sense. If you are in reverse and you would make a hard turn to the left or right your car can crash with the front into a wall, a fence or something else. Here you should have the front pdc sensors active.
> 
> CU Oliver


I was assuming BMW engineers are smart enough to overcome this. Their code could read something like: IF (gear = reverse) AND (Steering = Straight), THEN (disable front PDC sensor so you don't annoy your customers and make them ignore or completely disable the PDC safety system).


----------



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

Bigdeal212 said:


> I dont think its worth the trouble, everytime I am in traffic it come on ! it was cool the first couple of times but now its just annoying !


How did you do this??


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

matg28 said:


> I've noticed an entry in ICM on my F10 - c_aPDC_vorhanden - I haven't had a chance to try it yet though.......
> 
> Roughly translated : aPDC Available? - Aktiv or nicht_aktiv


Hi , Is this work with F10 non PMA PDC? Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

I was just checking out a 2016 F15 CAFD, and noticed all the function parameters (auto_pdc, etc) people had tried are set to nicht_aktiv. And, I know for a fact that the auto PDC feature works.
I do not know enough about the hardware differences, but I do not think those will get people anywhere.
I was already wondering about the watchdog parameters in my F10's HU_NBT and I noticed they are set to aktiv on the F15.


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

I tried couple of month ago to activated aPDC in my F10 2014. I retrofitted PMA and have PDC from factory installed.
I did activate HU menu and aPDC in the PDC ECU. As discussed earlier the menu item is not selectable. BUT the aPDC is working. I noticed after driving very slow direction to a wall that the HU screen switched to the PDC screen. PDC switched on approx. 1 meter before the wall.


----------



## Timbits93 (Sep 14, 2013)

CoolerLutz said:


> I tried couple of month ago to activated aPDC in my F10 2014. I retrofitted PMA and have PDC from factory installed.
> I did activate HU menu and aPDC in the PDC ECU. As discussed earlier the menu item is not selectable. BUT the aPDC is working. I noticed after driving very slow direction to a wall that the HU screen switched to the PDC screen. PDC switched on approx. 1 meter before the wall.


I'm assuming you activated c_aPDC_vorhanden under ICM and not PDC ECU?

Trying to get Auto PDC to work on my Pre-LCI 2015 328i w/ PMA2. So far only coded Auto PDC under NBT and no dice. :dunno:


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

If I remember right I only coded aPDC = active in PDC ECU to get those function working.

But let me check that again.


----------



## bzzjh (May 30, 2013)

any progress at this?


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

No, didn't do any further investigation on this. I plan to flash my my car to a 2016 level and see if something will change.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Will make no sense. You cannot solve with software updates a missing hardware.

CU Oliver


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I think to make this working, we need a latest PDC Ecu for F10, 66 20 9 348 370.
I have an last pre-LCI F10, and auto doesn't work. then was an ecu between 07/13 and 11/13, and from 11/13 no changes. And I understood that last one should support auto pdc.
I'm going to order it. May be in a month or so will give an update.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

SergAA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I think to make this working, we need a latest PDC Ecu for F10, 66 20 9 348 370.
> I have an last pre-LCI F10, and auto doesn't work. then was an ecu between 07/13 and 11/13, and from 11/13 no changes. And I understood that last one should support auto pdc.
> I'm going to order it. May be in a month or so will give an update.


You definitely need a PMA PDC.


----------

